# front pinion gear holder



## 05brute91 (Nov 17, 2012)

ok guys im rebuilding my front diff on my 2005 bf 750 is there any way around buying that pinion holder to get the staked nut off that's holding the bearing? thanks


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

I always just wedged screw driver in the pinion gear and the case but be cautious.


----------



## 05brute91 (Nov 17, 2012)

I got it off guys just heated the nut put the impact on it came right off


----------

